# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής για ιθαγενή >  Αυγοτροφή

## jk21

Σημερα θα σας παρουσιασω ,μια νεα σχετικα ιδεα αυγοτροφης .Ειναι κατι που εχω ξανακανει ,εχει σιγουρη αποδοχη και απλα τωρα αποφασισα να παρουσιασω 

Η αυγοτροφη αυτη ,εχει σχετικα ελαχιστη υγρασια και μπορει να δοθει ως αυγοτροφη ξηρη , να προστεθει στο τελος ελαιολαδο και να παρει την μορφη μιας πατε αυγοτροφης  ,να προστεθουν ειτε πραγματικα φυτρα (κινοα ,σουσαμι κλπ )  που θα την κανουν πολυ πιο αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια και ιδιαιτερα θρεπτικη ή και προιοντα ζυμης σε μορφη περλας που εχουν ξεκινησει και εμφανιζονται στην ελληνικη αγορα ή να αναμιχθει και με κουσκους ή ρασκ που εχει απορροφησει διαφορα συμπληρωματα ή με βρασμενη ελαφρως κινοα (αν δεν προτιμησουμε να την κανουμε φυτρα ) ή απλα να υγρανθει με λιγο νερακι και ανακατεμα με κουταλι   .Παραλληλα σε καθε περιπτωση ,μπορει να προστεθει γυρη ως ενα ιδανικο συμπληρωμα διατροφης 

Ας δουμε λοιπον τη διαδικασια παρασκευης της :


Σπαζουμε και κανουμε ομοιογενη μαζα με ενα πηρουνι ( οπως μια ομελετα ) το εσωτερικο 6 μεγαλων αυγων  (το εσωτερικο περιεχομενο του καθενος ηταν γυρω στα 60 γρ ,συνολο δηλαδη 360 γρ  )



Προσθετουμε  100 γρ καλαμποκαλευρου .



Η επιλογη μου ηταν τετοια ,λογω της περιοδου εναρξης της πτεροροιας ,θελοντας να ενισχυσω την παρεχομενη λουτεινη στις καρδερινες .Ενδικνυεται και για κιτρινα καναρινια ή κοκκινου παραγοντα ,οταν βαφεται το κοκκινο χρωμα των φτερων και οχι τυχον λευκες περιοχες τους πχ στα μοζαικ .Σε περιοδους που δεν θελουμε σε καποια πουλια καθολου  κιτρινη ή πορτοκαλι  χρωστικη ,καλα ειναι να βαζουμε 12 ασπραδια αντι 6 αυγων ολοκληρων με τους κροκους .Σε αλλες περιοδους το καλαμποκαλευρο μπορει να ειναι και τριμμενες νιφαδες βρωμης ή και σιταλευρο ή και φρυγανια 

Μετα την αναμιξη των αυγων με το αλευρι ,η ομοιογενης μαζα ειναι ετοιμη



την ψηνουμε για 15 λεπτα σε προθερμασμενο φουρνο στους 150 βαθμους ,αφου πρωτα την εχουμε απλωσει σε ενα λαδωμενο ταψι ή αλευρωμενο (με πασπαλισμα ) ταψι ή πανω σε λαδοκολλα .Παιρνει την παρακατω μορφη και θα μπορουσαμε και λιγο νωριτερα (απο οτι το βλεπετε στη φωτο ) να το ειχαμε βγαλει απο το φουρνο 



Αφηνουμε το ταψι να κρυωσει καλα και στη συνεχεια με μια σπατουλα (εκτος αν ξεκολλα πιο ευκολα ) βγαζουμε σε κομματια (δυσκολο να βγει ολο μαζι αλλα δεν μας απασχολει η μορφη του )  το ψημενο αποτελεσμα 

Στη συνεχεια το τριβουμε οσο μπορουμε περισσοτερο σε ενα πολυκοφτη τυπου μουλτι και παιρνει αυτη τη μορφη



Τελος βαζουμε στο μουλτι 50 γρ φρυγανια τριμμενη



και ριχνουμε να τριφτει επιπλεον μαζι της ,το περιεχομενου του πιατου ,ωστε τελικα παιρνουμε το παρακατω αποτελεσμα 



Το βαρος της ψημενης αυγοτροφης στην τελικη μορφη της με την προσθηκη φρυγανιας ,φτανει σχεδον τα 350 γρ αφου μερους του νερου που περιεχει το αυγο ,στο ψησιμο εξατμιζεται 



Υπολογισμος πρωτεινης :

100 γρ καλαμποκαλευρου με πρωτεινη γυρω στο 8 % ,δινει στο τελικο αποτελεσμα  8 γρ πρωτεινης

50 γρ φρυγανιας με πρωτεινη γυρω στο 13 % (τοσο εχει το εικονιζομενο σκευασμα ) ,δινουν 6,5 γρ πρωτεινης 

6 μεγαλα αυγα (σχεδον 360 γρ ) δινουν 3,6  χ  12,6 γρ = 45,36  γρ πρωτεινης ,αφου 100 γρ φρεσκου αψητου αυγου δινουν 12,6 γρ πρωτεινης


http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...products/111/2


Ετσι εχουμε συνολο   8+6,5+ 45,36 gr πρωτεινης ,σχεδον 60 γρ gr πρωτεινης


στα 350 γρ συνολικης αυγοτροφης τα 60 γρ πρωτεινης ειναι 17,1 %

οσο μια συνηθισμενη αυγοτροφη ξηρου τυπου 

Η πρωτεινη αυτη μπορει να ανεβει με προσθηκη γυρης ή αλλου πρωτεινικου συμπλήρωματος .Η προσθηκη περλων μειωνει ελαχιστα τη συνολικη πρωτεινη (αφου η πρωτεινη τους σε οσες εχουν εμφανισθει στην ελλαδα ειναι ελαχιστα πιο κατω ) και η προσθηκη κουσκους ή ρασκ σε ισοποση ποσοτητα με την αυγοτροφη ,αντε να κατεβαζει το τελικο αποτελεσμα στο 15 % μεσο ορο (συνηθως εκεινα εχουν γυρω στο 13 % )

Για περιοδους αναπαραγωγης ,μπορουμε να ανεβασουμε αρκετα την πρωτεινη ,με προσθηκη επιπλεον αυγων ή πιο ευκολα με προσθηκη επιπλεον ασπραδιων σε αψητη μορφη 

Μπορουμε επισης αν δεν αλλαξουμε τη συνταφη να αναμιξουμε σκονη ασπραδι .Με δεδομενη την πρωτεινη της γυρω στο 80 %  αν αναμιξουμε πχ  στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης 10 γρ ασπραδιου σε σκονη ,εχουμε συνολικη πρωτεινη 17 γρ + 8 γρ = 25 γρ σε συνολο 110 γρ αυγοτροφης και ασπραδιου ,δηλαδη τελικη πρωτεινη

22.7 % οσο μια ενισχυμενη αυγοτροφη για ταισμα νεοσσων

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Να ρωτήσω κάτι ....

Γράφεις ότι " σε περίοδο αναπαραγωγής, μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε αρκετά την πρωτεΐνη, με προσθήκη επιπλέον αυγών ή πιο εύκολα με προσθήκη επιπλέον ασπραδιών σε άψητη μορφή"  
Αυτό γίνεται πριν το ψήσιμο?  Σωστά κατάλαβα? 
Και αν είναι έτσι τότε δεν αλλάζει και η υφή να γίνει πιο υγρή?  Θα πρέπει να αυξήσουμε μετά την ποσότητα φρυγανιάς?  

Και ένα τιπ για να μην κολλάει στον πάτο και ξύνετε τζάμπα τα ταψιά και παιδεύεστε να βάζετε χαρτί αντικολλητικό και να απλώνετε μετά το μείγμα. Μετά το αναποδογυρίζει σε μια επιφάνεια και απλά το τραβάς σιγά σιγά παράλληλα με το κέικ.

----------


## jk21

Ευχαριστουμε για το tip !!!!

Nαι τα ωμα τα βαζεις πριν το ψησιμο .Αν δεις τελικα ,η υγρασια που θα εχει μετα το ψησιμο το αποτελεσμα (πριν βαλεις τη φρυγανια ) δεν θα διαφερει .Απλα θα χρειαστει ισως λιγο περισσοτερα λεπτα (3-4 ) για το ψησιμο ωστε να εξατμιστει το επιπλεον νερο των προστιθεμενων αυγων

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ωραία αυγοτροφη για το βαψημο της μασκας της καρδερινας, πιστευω θα εχει πολυ καλη αποδοχη
απο τα πουλια μου.
Αυτη την περιοδο δινω την αυγοτροφη με το σπανακι στο μουλτι που ειναι πατε.
Μετα ισως δοκιμασω αυτην.
Την δινω σε καποια πουλια που ισως τα παω στην εκθεση τον Δεκεβριο και θα ηθελα
να δω τα αποτελεσματα της λουτεινης σε διαγωνιστικο επιπεδο.

----------


## jk21

Σκεψου και την μιξη αυτης με την κρεμωδη ,σε αναλογιες που θα σου δωσουν ενα αφρατο αποτελεσμα

----------


## teo24

Μαλιστα,δεν εχουμε που δεν εχουμε χρονο καθομαστε και ''παιζουμε'' με τις αυγοτροφες.Να δω βρε φιλαρακι τη αποδοχη θα εχει αυριο και θα σου πω...
το μονο που προσθεσα ειναι παπρικα...
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

να βαλεις και φρυγανια ή εστω σιμιγδαλι να τριφτει επιπλεον ,ωστε να δεχθει μετα την οποια υγρασια του προσθεσεις ομοιομορφα



Αλλος τροπος να ξεκολλα ευκολα ειναι και τα ταψακια σιλικονης

----------


## teo24

εχει ηδη στις φωτο φρυγανια.Κρατησα μια μεριδα  στην συντηρηση για αυριο και το υπολοιπο μπηκε σε παγοθηκες στην καταψηξη.

----------


## jk21

ο κοκκος της αυγοτροφης ειναι οσο φαινεται ή ειναι κοντινη η φωτο και φαινεται πιο χοντρος; δεν τριβεται περισσοτερο;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κατι μου θυμιζει αυτη η αυγοτροφη :Rolleye0012: 

ευχαριστουμε φιλαρακι!!!

----------


## jk21

την εχεις συναντησει σε καμμια σελιδα του εξωτερικου; εδω μεσα δεν θυμαμαι κατι αντιστοιχο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

*Παραλλαγή της συνταγής του Φράνκο Μονοπολι #10*

----------


## jk21

δεν την θυμομουνα αυτη ! παντως απο οτι βλεπω εσυ μιλας για κεικ εκει και οχι επιπεδη αφυδατωμενη εκδοχη .Βλεπω ομως οτι ειναι κοντινα τα υλικα μας ,απλα εγω εβαλα για 12 αυγα  300 γρ συνολο αλευρων (καλαμποκαλευρο φρυγανια ) και συ εκει 250 gr

το εβαζες σε μικρο σκευος σε στυλ φορμας; πως σου γινοταν σαν κεικ ; τοτε δεν σου ειχα ρωτησει απο οτι βλεπω ,πως δεν υπαρχει baking διογκωτικο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

αν χτυπησεις τα ασπραδια μονα τους (μαρεγκα) και μετα προσθεσεις εναν-εναν τους κροκους και λιγο-λιγο το καλαμποκαλευρο χωρις να σταματησεις το χτυπημα πιστευω οτι θα βγει σαν κεικ.

*με μια επιφυλαξη αυτα που σου λεω γιατι πανε κατι χρονια που την εφτιαχνα και εχασα και τα αρχεια απο το pc.

----------


## jk21

παντως στη συγκεκριμενη επιτηδες επελεξα αυτον τον τροπο ,ωστε να βγει επιπεδη χωρις συσσωρευση υγρασιας και να εχει τελικα αφυδατωμενη υφη ,ωστε να μπορουν στη συνεχεια να μπαινουν τα διαφορα προσθετα ,χωρις να λασπωνει

----------


## teo24

Οντως στην φωτο Δημητρη φαινονται πολυ μεγαλυτερα απ οτι ειναι.Δεν εχουν καμια σχεση απο κοντα.

----------


## jk21

την εδωσα και σκετη σε ξηρη μορφη και ειχε μια χαρα αποδοχη (στις καρδερινες εμενε κατι σαν σκονη σαν υπολοιμα ,στα καναρινια αφαντη .... ) 

και σημερα που ετοιμασα φυτρα Κινοα  εδωσα και εγινε αναρπαστος απο καρδερινες και καναρινια .Το μεσημερι που γυρισα υπηρχαν μονο το περιβλημα  της κινοα  ...

----------


## teo24

Σημερα εβαλα κι εγω την τελευταια δοση.Η καρδερινα δεν εδειξε ιδιαιτερη ορεξη ψευτοτσιμπουσε,το καρδερινοκαναρο αν και επιφυλακτικο με οτιδηποτε εκτος  των σπορων του την τιμησε αρκετα.Τα καναρινια παλι θα τρωγανε και τους πατους στο τελος.την μια μερα τους ετριψα και λιγο καροτο με μπροκολο για να εχει λιγο υγρασια που καταλαβα οτι την θελουν.Εχουν δειξει καλυτερη αποδοχη στις πιο ''λασπωμενες'' πχ αυτη*Αυγοτροφή για το βάψιμο της μάσκας της καρδερίνας.*

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη στην επομενη δοκιμη ,βαλε και λιγο ελαιολαδο στην καρδερινα γιατι την θελουν και λιγο πατε .Σε μενα παντως την τιμησανε και χωρις

----------


## legendguards

Δημητρη τι εννοεις 150 βαθμους στο φουρνο τι εννοεις ? στον αερα ? πανω μονο ?
ποση περλα μπορουμε να βαλουμε ?
μπορουμε να βαλουμε χρωστικη η παπρικα ,  σουμακ και σπορους η σπυρουλινα ?

----------


## jk21

εγω 150 βαθμους εβαλα σε θερμο αερα  , αλλα και πανω κατω αντισταση οκ θα ειναι  .Οχι μονο πανω 

η αυγοτροφη ειναι αυτη που θελουμε να δωσουμε στα πουλια .Οι περλες ή το κουσκους ειναι ενας τροπος ισως να γινει πιο αποδεκτη σε καποια (κολλωντας πανω τους ) ή να προσθεσουμε ομοιομορφα καποια συμπληρωματα ή χρωστικες μεσω του νερου που απορρροφουν  .Οσο χρειαζεται λοιπον ,ειτε ωστε να δωσει υφη αποδεκτη (αν δεν ειναι ,αλλιως δεν χρειαζονται ... ) ειτε ωστε να αρκουν ωστε να προσθεσουμε τις βιταμινες ή χρωστικες ή οτι αλλο θελουμε στο συνολο αυγοτροφης και των περλων ή του κουσκους 

η ποσοτητα της πολυβιταμινης ή της χρωστικης ,πρεπει να ειναι τοση οση προτεινεται για το βαρος που προκυπτει απο το αθροισμα αυγοτροφης και περλων ή κουσκους πριν προστεθει νερο (ασχετα αν τις διαλυουμε στο νερο )

Παντως και σκετη απλα αφρατεμενη με νερακι και ανακατευοντας με κουταλι ,μια χαρα τη φαγανε σημερα

----------


## legendguards

την εχω κανει σημερα 
πολυ ευκολη παρασκευη , μου αρεσε 
απλως να ρωτησω ποιες ειναι οι βασικες διαφορες με την κρεμωδη εκτος απο την υγρη μορφη της κρεμωδης . και εννοω θρεπτικα ?

----------


## jk21

σαφως μικροτερη η ποσοτητα πρωτεινης που απο 28 % στην κρεμωδη ,εδω παει στο 17 % αν δεν εχει αλλα προσθετα 

Στην ουσια ειναι κατι σαν ποιοτικων υλικων ξηρη αυγοτροφη 


θα μπορουσε πιστευω να γινει και σε τηγανι αντικολλητικο (*οχι ομως με τεφλον επιστρωση γιατι ειναι κινδυνος θανατος για τα πουλια )* αν καποιος εχει τα λεγομενα οικολογικα και θα ηταν σαν ομελετα χωρις λαδι (αντε απλα να το αλειψετε ελαχιστο )

----------


## legendguards

με ποια επιπροσθετα μπορουμε να ψειλωσουμε την πρωτεινη και σε ποια ποσοτητα ?

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη για πτεροροια το 17 % σου αρκει .Για αναπαραγωγη αν δεν σου τρωνε την κρεμωδη (που για μενα ειναι ιδανικη ) προσθεσε στην παρουσα βρασμενο ασπραδι και θα σου την αφρατεψει μια χαρα ενω θα ανεβασει επισης την πρωτεινη 


προσθετοντας το ασπραδι απο ενα μεγαλο βραστο αυγο σε 100 γρ αυτης της αυγοτροφης πας την πρωτεινη στο 20 % σχεδον .Για περισσοτερο ειναι σχεδον 3 % επιπλεον για καθε 1 επιπλεον ασπραδι αλλα ισως απο ενα σημειο και μετα σου λασπωνει .Η γυρη ,η σπιρουλινα ,η μαγια μπυρας , αλλα ετοιμα πρωτεινουχα συμπληρωματα , κατεψυγμενα σκουληκια κλπ αν ανακατευτουν μπορει να ανεβασουν επιπλεον την πρωτεινη χωρις να προσθεσουν υγρασια .Επισης κιμας σογιας τριμμενος σε σκονη και αφου τον αφησουμε να εχει απορροφησει λιγο νερο οπως το κουσκους

----------


## johnrider

Με προσθηκη 2 κουταλιες  του γλυκου νερομελο σε καθε αβγοθηκη εγινε μαχη.

----------


## jk21

ανοιχρωμη την βλεπω παντως 

οι κροκοι ή το καλαμποκαλευρο δεν ηταν ιδιαιτερα κιτρινωπα ;

----------


## stefos

Δημητρη προτεινεις ανακατεμα με φρυγανια ή σιμιγδαλι . Το σιμιγδαλι ομω το ανακατεβεις???? Μπορουμε να βαλουμε και κουσ-κουσ αντι σιμιγδαλι??
Κατι τελευταιο , ενα κουταλακι νερο με κατι (γυρη σπιρουλινακ.λ.π) αν βαλουμε ,  στα ποσα γραμμαρια αυγοτροφης βαζουμε ενα κουταλακι για ανακατεμα????

----------


## stefos

Συγνώμη Δημήτρη  βρήκα τις απαντήσεις που ψαχνω παρακάτω .Εχεις απαντησει...........!!!!

----------


## jk21

> ή να αναμιχθει και με κουσκους ή ρασκ που εχει απορροφησει διαφορα συμπληρωματα ή με βρασμενη ελαφρως κινοα (αν δεν προτιμησουμε να την κανουμε φυτρα ) ή απλα να υγρανθει με λιγο νερακι και ανακατεμα με κουταλι   .Παραλληλα σε καθε περιπτωση ,μπορει να προστεθει γυρη ως ενα ιδανικο συμπληρωμα διατροφης


νομιζω ειναι σαφες οτι μπορει και κουσκους αρκει να εχει λογο η προσθηκη του δηλαδη να προσθεσεις μεσω αυτου συμπληρωματα ,αλλιως σκετο ζυμαρικο δεν δινει κατι παραπανω σε πρωτεινη .Κινοα θα εβαζα και σκετη 

γυρη ,σπιρουλινα μπορεις να βαλεις μετα το ψησιμο στο τριψιμο ακομα και χωρις να τα διαλυσεις καπου .Η σπιρουλινα στη μυτη του κουταλιου στα 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ,η γυρη στο 1 με 2 κουταλια του γλυκου 

αν τα διαλυσεις σε λιγο νερο γιατι θες να δωσεις και υδαροτητα επιπλεον ,τοτε το 1 κουταλι γυρης ας διαλυθει σε 10  ml νερο και αυτο ας προστεθει σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης

----------


## jk21

ειχα ανοιξει απο ωρα το συνδεσμο και απαντησα τωρα που εχεις ηδη απαντησει χαχα ... τωρα τα ειδα

----------


## stefos

Δημήτρη φαντάζομαι ότι αντί για Καλάμποκαλευρο  βάλω πολεντα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα ??

----------


## jk21

μια χαρα ειναι

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γεια σου Δημητρη με τα ωραια σου!!!!




> Σημερα θα σας παρουσιασω ,μια νεα σχετικα ιδεα αυγοτροφης .Ειναι κατι που εχω ξανακανει ,εχει σιγουρη αποδοχη και απλα τωρα αποφασισα να παρουσιασω 
> 
> Η αυγοτροφη αυτη ,εχει σχετικα ελαχιστη υγρασια και μπορει να δοθει ως αυγοτροφη ξηρη , να προστεθει στο τελος ελαιολαδο και να παρει την μορφη μιας πατε αυγοτροφης  ,να προστεθουν ειτε πραγματικα φυτρα (κινοα ,σουσαμι κλπ )  που θα την κανουν πολυ πιο αποδεκτη απο τα πουλια και ιδιαιτερα θρεπτικη ή και προιοντα ζυμης σε μορφη περλας που εχουν ξεκινησει και εμφανιζονται στην ελληνικη αγορα ή να αναμιχθει και με κουσκους ή ρασκ που εχει απορροφησει διαφορα συμπληρωματα ή με βρασμενη ελαφρως κινοα (αν δεν προτιμησουμε να την κανουμε φυτρα ) ή απλα να υγρανθει με λιγο νερακι και ανακατεμα με κουταλι   .Παραλληλα σε καθε περιπτωση ,μπορει να προστεθει γυρη ως ενα ιδανικο συμπληρωμα διατροφης 
> 
> Ας δουμε λοιπον τη διαδικασια παρασκευης της :
> 
> 
> Σπαζουμε και κανουμε ομοιογενη μαζα με ενα πηρουνι ( οπως μια ομελετα ) το εσωτερικο 6 μεγαλων αυγων  (το εσωτερικο περιεχομενο του καθενος ηταν γυρω στα 60 γρ ,συνολο δηλαδη 360 γρ  )
> 
> ...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη εχω δωσει αρκετες φορες μεχρι τωρα..τα πουλια από την πρωτη φορα την φαγαν παρα παρα πολύ.εγω εβαλα κ λιγο ελαιόλαδο μεσα στο μίγμα..φρεσκο αυγο επιπλέον κ ετοιμο...πραγματικα δεν το περίμενα από την πρωτη μερα..πιστευω να πανε όλα καλα!!!

----------


## jk21

με την προσθηκη του αυγου ανεβαινει και περαιτερω η πρωτεινη και σιγουρα ολα θα πανε καλα !!!!

----------


## stefos

πλεον μου την τρωνε και εμενα στο φουλ!!! φοβερη αποδοχη , σαν να την εβαλα στα καναρινια!!! ευχαριστουμε!!! :Anim 26:  :Anim 26:

----------


## stefos

Μετά απο αρκετό καιρό που τους παρεχω την συγκεκριμένη αυγοτροφη τα αποτελέσματα έχουν ως εξής .
Στις αρχές την κατανάλωναν αλλά ως το βράδυ, πλέον με το που μπαίνει στην κλούβα γίνεται μάχη .
Κάτι που αλλαξα ,  αντί για φρυγανιά βάζω τριμμένη βρώμη επίσης ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού που δείχνει να τους αρέσει πολύ !!

----------


## jk21

πολυ καλη επιλογη ! το ξυσμα το εχω δοκιμασει σε παλιοτερες συνταγες με επιτυχια και δεν το θυμηθηκα σε αυτη . η βρωμη θρεπτικοτατη

----------


## nikoslarisa

εγω αυτές τις μερες εκανα ξανα κ την εχω κατάψυξη...όλα τα πουλια την τρώνε φοβερα ανετα!!!!!καναρινια-καρδερίνες!!

----------


## kaper

Και εγω αυτη δινω με πολυ καλη αποδοχη και την κανω πατε η με ριγανελαιο η ελαιολαδο..εχω δοκιμασει παρα πολλες αυγοτροφες του jk μονο γιατι έτοιμες Δεν παιρνω και αυτη μου εχει κατσει παρα πολυ καλα..
Πολλες φορες επισης προσθετω και αλλα πραγματα πειραματιζομαι αρκετα


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## stefos

Λοιπον , στην συγκεκριμενη αυγοτροφη δοκιμασα ελαιολαδο και την εκανα  πατε . Βαζω ομως λιγες σταγονες , ισα ισα να γινει ομοιογενες, οχι πολυ.
Πρωτα ομως ανακατευω καλα καλα ολα τα υπολοιπα και μετα βαζω το λαδι 
Φοβερη αποδοχη , ακομα μεγαλυτερη απο ξηρη που την εδινα .............τα πουλια <<συνδεονται>> πλεον με την αυγοθηκη ,  με το που τους την βαζω .!!!!
Θελω να την συστησω ανεπηφυλακτα σε οποιον θελει να την δοκιμασει,  καθαρη τροφη και θα ξερει στο ακεραιο τι ταίζει τα πουλια του

----------


## kaper

Stefo μπορεις να της δωσεις υγρασια με νερομελο και θα εχεις ακομα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsipis

Αν προσθεσω σε ολο αυτο το μειγμα πιπερια φλωρινης τριμμενη δεν θα απογειωθει το μιγμα???Υπενθυμιζω οτι θα την δωσω σε κοκκινο μωσαικο

----------


## kaper

Τι εννοεις θα απογειωθει;
Και πιπερια μπορεις να βαλεις και παπρικα για να βοηθησει στον χρωματισμό...αν κανεις μια αναζητηση στο φορουμ θα βρεις αρκετα για τον χρωματισμο με φυσικο τροπο μεσω της αυγοτροφης...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsipis

> Τι εννοεις θα απογειωθει;
> Και πιπερια μπορεις να βαλεις και παπρικα για να βοηθησει στον χρωματισμό...αν κανεις μια αναζητηση στο φορουμ θα βρεις αρκετα για τον χρωματισμο με φυσικο τροπο μεσω της αυγοτροφης...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Ναι για να βοηθησει στο χρωμα θελω.Στη συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια μια πιπερια ειναι καλα πιστευω τι λετε?

----------


## kaper

Σιγουρα για δοσολογιες και συνταγές αυγοτροφης θα σου απαντησουν οι πιο έμπειροι απο εμενα...
Αλλα σε αλλο θεμα σου εχει απαντηση και πιθανα να εχει λυσει τις αποριες σου ο jk21...
Κανε ενα κοπο και διαβασε τα λινκ που σου παρεθεσε σιγουρα. Απαντανε σε πολλά απο αυτα που αναζητάς

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## tsipis

Ποσες μερες ειναι καλα να την κραταμε στο ψυγειο???Επειδη εγω εχω ενα πουλι μονο και ακολουθησα την συνταγη με 6 αυγα πιστευω οτι ειναι πολυ...Την επομενη φορα θα δοκιμασω να μειωσω ολα τα υλικα στο μισο για να την εχω πιο φρεσκια

----------


## kaper

Καλό ειναι να την κραταμε το πολυ 5 μερες με σωστή ψύξη...σιγουρα στην κατάψυξη μπορεις εως και 3 μηνες...

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D855 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

δεν θα την ανεβασω σαν νεα αυγοτροφη , γιατι σας εχω ζαλισει ...  

ειπα να κανω κατι που μοιαζει με την παρουσα αλλα δεν ειναι ακριβως η ιδια 

Ειναι στην ουσια ενα αυγοψωμο αλλα αυγοψωμο απο καλαμποκαλευρο και ελαχιστο σιταλευρο

Ειχα και κρεμωδη αυγοτροφη στην καταψυξη αλλα ειπα να παιξω λιγο ...


*Μπομποτα*  :winky: δηλαδη με αυγα (μια που θυμηθηκαμε ολοι προσφατα την κατοχη )  . Την ζυμωσα , την εψησα και την ετριψα . Εχει δεχθει στο τελος ελαιολαδο για να παρει την πατε μορφη , αυγο βραστο (γιατι ειχα βαλει λιγο στην πολεντα λογω συντηρησης και αναλογα με τα κεφια να αφρατευεω με επιπλεον οσο θελω ) και λιγο μελονερο

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Ζάλισέ μας.
Πρέπει να φτιάξω και γω.

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

*500 γρ  καλαμποκαλευρο

100 γρ αλευρι   σιτου χωριατικο (σκληρου τυπου ,το κιτρινωπο ) 

8 αυγα  αν δεν θελουμε να προσθετουμε μετα βραστο αυγο , αν και με προσθηκη βραστου εχουμε καλυτερη υφη
 ( ή 3 και τα υπολοιπα 1 φρεσκοβρασμενο για 12 λεπτα και τριμμενο καθε φορα στο μουλτι με 150 γρ σχεδον αυγοτροφης )

20 ml ελαιολαδο  (και καθε φορα που θα ετοιμαζουμε να δωσουμε αυγοτροφη στα πουλακια αλλα 10 ml ανα 150 γρ τριμμενης αυγοτροφης που θα το ανακατευουμε να πηγαινε παντου με ενα πηρουνι ... οχι κουταλι ) 

300 ml γαλα φρεσκο πληρες ή οσο περισσοτερο θελει , αν ζηταει περισσοτερο το αλευρι για να γινει οκ η ζυμη 

1 φακελλακι ξηρη μαγια 


ετοιμαζουμε τη ζυμη , αφηνουμε να φουσκωσει οσο φουσκωσει κανενα 2ωρο σε ζεστο χωρο (αν των 25 βαθμων αν γινεται και μεχρι 40 το πολυ ) και μετα ψηνουμε στους 170 βαθμους σε θερμο αερα*

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Καλησπερα, για την αρχικη αυγοτροφη καποιες ερωητησεις

Τη σκονη ασπραδιου τη προσθετουμε στο αρχικο αψητο μιγμα ? 

Επισης αντι για σκονη ασπραδιου μπορω να βαλω κιμα σογιας φυτρο ? Αν ναι στο αψητο μιγμα ή στο ψημενο ? και ποσο για την αρχικη συνταγη (Για αναπαραγωγη)

Αντι για φρυγανια μπορω να βαλω καποιο αλευρι ? Επισης θα μπορουσα να βαλω στην αρχη καποιο ποσοστο απο αλευρι "που φουσκωνει" θα γινει πιο αφρατο? Επισης καλαμποκαλευρο αυτο π εχουμε τωρα σπιτι λεει "νισεστε" καλαμποκαλευρο το ιδιο ειναι?

Κατι γενικο ξανα και σορρυ εχω κουρασει ασβεστιο στο ψημενο ? βιταμινουχα ? μιγμα βοτανων(αν θυμαμαι καλα μετα το ψησιμο) ? κουρκουμα ? σπιρουλινα(αν θυμαμαι καλα μετα το ψησιμο) ?

----------


## jk21

Ναι εξ αρχης στο αψητο μιγμα , για να ομογενοποιηθει στο ψήσιμο με τη συνολικη αυγοτροφη 

Μπορεις να βαλεις και κιμα σογιας σαν πηγή πρωτεΐνης . Εχει 52 % πρωτεινη και το ασπραδι  και το ασπραδι σχεδόν 82 % . Θες περισσοτερη ποσοτητα για το ιδιο αποτέλεσμα , ειτε γιατι εκεινο εχει 30 % περισσοτερη , ειτε γιατι η πρωτεινη σογιας δεν είναι πλήρως απορροφησιμη οσο το ασπραδι και τελικα το ποσοστο το πραγματικο είναι ακομα χαμηλοτερα Όμως μιλαμε για μικρες προσθηκες , ειδικα αν η αυγοτροφη δεν προοριζεται για θηλυκα αλλα αρσενικα πουλια .Η σογια εχει φυτοοιστρογονα . Θα προτιμουσα ασπραδι ή μιξη των δυο 


Μπορεις  να βαλεις Αλευρι . Δεν θα εχεις ακριβως την ιδια υφη αλλα θα είναι και ετσι οκ πιστευω .Όχι να μην βαλεις με διογκωτικα . Δεν θα προτιμουσα γενικα λευκο αλευρι εντελως .Το νισιστε είναι αμυλο καλαμποκιού αυτό που λεμε corn flower όχι πληρες καλαμποκαλευρο 


Ασβεστιο μπορει να μπει εξ αρχης   Τα αλλα από τη στιγμη που η τροφη δεν δινεται όπως είναι μολις ψηθει αλλα τριβεται (εκτος αν καποιος την δοση στη φαση πριν τριφτει με φρυγανιά ) καλα είναι τα υπολοιπα να μπαινουν τοτε να διατηρουν πλήρως τα θρεπτικα συστατικα αλλα μπορουν να μπουν και πριν το ψήσιμο 



Δεν κουράζομαι να απαντω σε θεματα του φορουμ , οσο με τη συμμετοχη σας θα το εχετε ζωντανο και ακμαιο ! Η συμμετοχη σας ουσιαστικα μαλλον με << ξεκουραζει >>

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Το ασπραδι αυγου σε σκονη λεγεται και αλμπουμινη ? ψαχνω να το βρω απο ιντερνετ για θεσσαλονικη που μπορω να αγορασω

----------


## jk21

ναι είναι η λεγομενη αλμπουμινη 

ψαξε ανεξάρτητα και από το ιδιο το προιον , σε καταστήματα με πρωτες υλες ζαχαροπλαστικής


αν δεν  βρεις , με δεδομενο ότι η αυγοτροφη σου ψηνεται σε φουρνο , μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις ως εξτρα πρωτεινη και ασπράδια από αυγα κανονικα ή να αγορασεις ετοιμο παστεριωμενο υγρο ασπραδι αυγου  . Αναλογα το ποσο σκονη θα εβαζες στα υλικα σου , μπορούμε να βγαλουμε αντιστοιχο σε υγρο . Όμως για καλυτερη υφη και λιγοτερη υγρασια στο τελικο αποτέλεσμα ψαξε αρχικα για σκονη

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Λιγο που εψαξα εχθες στο ιντερνετ βρηκα ενα μαγαζι στο κεντρο το οποιο το εχει 14.5ε τα 500γρ(για τη σκονη), επισης στο σουπερ ειχε ασπραδι σε υγρη μορφη μονο οντως

Αλλα θα ψαξω για σκονη γτ θελω να γινει ξηρη

----------


## jk21

29 το κιλο 


εδώ βρίσκεις 20 το κιλο σε τετοιο μαγαζι 


σε σκευασμα για πουλια ερχεται πολύ περισσοτερο ..... αν δεν βρεις παρε αυτή

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Λοιπον αυτη π εκανα εγω ειναι η εξης: 

8 αυγα
120γρ καλαμποκαλευρο
12γρ ασβεστιο(ξερω θελει παραπανω αλλα δεν ειχα αλλο δυστυχως θα συμπληρωνω οταν ερθει το νεο πακετο) 

επισης χτυπησα τα ασπραδια πρωτα στο μιξερ κ μετα προσθεσα τους κροκους κ το αλερι κ ηρθε κ εγινε ετσι μετα το ψησιμο, αρκετα φουσκωτο







Την ετριψα και προσθεσα μετα αφου τα αλεσα τα παρακατω

20γρ γκοτζιμπερι
20γρ κρανμπερι
3κσ καρυδια
70γρ φρυγανια
9γρ γυρη (και αυτη μ τελειωσε)
4κγ γεματες μιξ βοτανων
2κσ κοφτες κουρκουμα

Στο τελος τα ανακατεψα ολα μαζι και ειχα αυτο το αποτελεσμα το οποιο για εμενα ειναι η καλυτερη υφη π εχω πετυχει σε αυγοτροφη, δεν ειναι ξηρη π ηθελα μεν αλλα ειναι πολυ καλη για να τη δωσω ετσι οποτε θα τη δωσω ετσι

----------


## jk21

ενταξει ειναι το ασβεστιο μην σε νοιαζει ! σε τι μορφη το εβαλες; τριμμενο σουπιοκοκκαλο; 

ισως επειδη το ταψι δεν ηταν μεγαλο , βγηκε λιγοτερο απλωμενη (περισσοτερο φουσκωτη ) σε στυλ αυγοψωμο και ισως σου εχει λιγο υγρασια αλλα και ετσι θα την τρωνε μια χαρα και χωρις να την τριψεις μαζι με επιπλεον φρυγανια . Μου κανει εντυπωση παντως οτι ενω ειχες καλαμποκαλευρο , δεν πηρε εντονα κιτρινο χρωμα 


Παντως δες την υφη και την εμφανιση της ... αναρωτιεμαι συγκρινεται και αυτη και αλλες με κατι ξηρα τριμμενα σκευασματα του εμποριου  ; αυτη ειναι σαν κεικ ανθρωπινο

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Calcilux ηταν το ασβεστιο , αν δν κανω λαθος λεει 4γρ ανα 100γρ αυγοτροφης οποτε περιπου 20γρ δεν επρεπε να βαλω ? 

Το εβαλα στο πυρεξ ηταν αρκετα αφρατο γτ το χτυπησα με το μιξερ κ μετα οντως φουσκωσε αρκετα, τωρα οσο για το χρωμα τι να σ πω το "μαννα" χρησημοποιησα μηπως επρεπε να βαλω παραπανω ? 

Απλα επειδη προκειται για προετοιμασια/αναπαραγωγη για αυτο εβαλα 2 αυγα παραπανω 

Καλα δεν νομιζω πως υπαρχει συγκριση αν κ δεν εχω δει εμποριου περα απο ενα φακελακι π μ χε δωσει πριν κατι χρονια π ειχα παρει το πρωτο παπαγαλο μ το πετσοπ το οποιο το αφησα κανα μηνα κ μετα ξεκινησα κ εγω τα σπιτικα ^^ 

Σαν κανονικο κεικ βγηκε οντως και η υφη π εχει με την φρυγανια μαζι στο τελος ειναι απλα τελεια! 

Απλα θα ηθελα να τη κανω ξηρη για να τη προσθετω στις περλες :/

----------


## jk21

υπολογιζεις το ασβεστιο που χρειαζεται , βαζοντας σαν βαρος αυγοτροφης το συνολικο βαρος που μετρησες , το οποιο όμως εχει σημαντικη ποσοτητα νερου , που εχει μεινει από τα αυγα .Το πραγματικο της βαρος είναι αρκετα μικροτερο .Υπολογισε ένα  + 10 % στο βαρος των στερεων υλικων 

8 αυγα με το 75 % να είναι νερο και να εχει το κάθε ένα αντε 60 γρ , εχουν 360 γρ νερο οποτε στερεο μερος 120 γρ 

Βαλε και τα 120 γρ αλευρι και τα 12 ασβεστιου εχεις λοιπον γυρω στα 250 γρ στερεων υλικων , πες 275 με καποια υγρασια που και μια ετοιμη αυγοτροφη εχει και για την οποια προτεινειται 

4 γρ calcilux σε 100 τροφης .Επαρκεστατο εβαλες 


Τωρα αν σου φουσκωσε κιολας κατι σου λειτουργησε διογκωτικο από τα υλικα ..

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Οχι λιγο, σχεδον διπλο εγινε  :Fighting0029: 

Στις οδηγιες λεει μεσα 4γρ στα 100 αυγοτροφης ή σε 250μλ νερου για αυτο ειπα εγω μαλλον παραπανω ηθελε 

Συνολο βγηκε 600γρ η αυγοτροφη (!)

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Ερωτηση , εκτος ψυγειου ποσο την αφηνω στις ταιστρες ?

----------


## jk21

Αναλογα την εποχη , την θερμοκρασια , την υγρασια μεσα στην ταιστρα , την καθαριοτητα της ταιστρας ... με μωρα μην την αφηνεις πανω απο 5 ωρες και ας ειναι μια χαρα 

Παντως θα σου προτεινα να βαλεις σε ενα πιατακι 1 κουταλια της σουπας και να τρως (μεσα στο σπιτι εννοω , καθαρο δικο σου ) καθε 2 ωρες ενα μικρο μερος της . Οταν θα αρχισει να αλλοιωνεται , θα καταλαβεις μικρη αλλαγη στη γευση .

----------


## Polina

Απόλυτη επιτυχία και τέλεια αποδοχή από τον Κοκο! Ευτυχώς βρήκαμε και μια αυγοτροφη να μας αρέσει! Χάχαχαχχαχαχαχ έτριψα και λίγο millet από πάνω για να τον κέντρισω να δοκιμάσει και όλα καλά! Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------

